# UML-Plugin für Eclipse 3.0



## nollario (28. Mai 2004)

Halllo!

Es ist zum Heulen... Ich hab in grauer Vorzeit immer mit Omondo in Eclipse gearbeitet... Das geht aber seit Release 3 nicht mehr (bzw. dafür existiert nur eine Trial Version).

Gibt es kein gutes UML Plugin für Eclipse 3?

Christian


----------



## bygones (28. Mai 2004)

ich kenne das problem - laut omondo gibt es irgendwann einmal eine free version für 3.0....
Habe auch noch nix zufriedenstellendes gefunden und somit wieder bei Poseidon gelandet


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Mai 2004)

Probier mal slimeUML, ich habs selber noch net probiert, aber vll. isses gar nicht so schlecht. Hier der Link:
http://www.mvmsoft.de/content/plugins/download/xyzgrmpf123/de.mvmsoft.slime_1.3.1.zip

Wenn du nen UML Designer brauchst dann probier mal Together. Das ist halt von Borland und kostet n Arsch voll Geld, aber du bekommst das sicher auch "anders" geregelt 
Das Ding kann so ziemlich alle Diagrammformen!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (17. Sep 2004)

Ich habe das Thema mal geteilt.

Hier gehts weiter:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8667&highlight=slime


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2004)

Visual Paradigm gibt es als Plugin für Eclipse und Netbeans.


----------



## ak (17. Sep 2004)

ObjectiF, gibt es auch als kostenlose PersonalVersion. Ist ein gutes UML-Plugin für Eclipse.

www.objectif.de


----------



## fluxy (20. Sep 2004)

Hallo ich habe das Plugin von Omundo heruntergeladen. Eigentlich hatte ich da nie probleme mit aber seit neustem terminiert er immer die Konsole. Weiss jemand etwas darüber?


----------

